# pics of my exo-terra tank



## nickyp0 (Feb 3, 2006)

here is the pics of my exo-terra tank







sorry about the pics being dark i hope to have some dart frogs in it  when i get in some darts i will post pics of them


----------



## Ian (Feb 3, 2006)

You have to give it off to Exo-Terra...what a dam good design I say. I was really happy when they came out...kinda opened up the opportunity for more exotic design of the terrarium  

Yeah, that look sweet. Is it just dart frogs you are interested in?

I had some Banded Rubber Frogs last year, they were really cool frogs, bright red patches, and black elsewhere. Although, the couple just died off for some reason, never figured out why...

One thing that also looks great in those tanks, is the (I think Exo-Terra) waterfalls. Just a suggestion  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 3, 2006)

ya just darts for now i want to get the blue dart frog D. azureas sorry but i think thats how you spell it lol


----------

